

Show HN: Football news website - gauravpandey
http://www.givemefootie.com/

======
gauravpandey
We friends follow football as passion. We decided to give back community by
starting this portal. It gives news from 4 major news website. Currently we
are looking for some free scores API/feeds which gives us Live Scores,
Results, Fixtures and Points table. Help us by suggesting some and also don't
forget to give us some feedback on it :)

